# Douglas County Hunting Association



## sefirehunt (Jan 27, 2016)

Look for a new club or new places to hunt? Come and hunt with us, We welcome the fact as being a true family oriented hunting club for over 40 years. We currently have over 4500 acres in the following counties: Taliaferro, Carroll, Coweta, Warren and Haralson. At Warren and Taliaferro county properties, Hog hunting is permitted allowing you an abundance of Deer, Turkey, and Hogs to hunt and only 5 minutes from I-20. First years membership is $550.00 (and that includes your wife and children that are under the age of 18), and then dues is reduced to $500.00 each year after that. We do plant Food Plots. Each tract has a camp site, some have electricity. For information and maps of our tracts, please visit our website at www.douglascountyhunting.com, or contact Jim Rutledge (President) at 770-942-4650 or at rutman8600@att.net - Looking forward to hunting with you and your family


----------



## sefirehunt (Feb 29, 2016)

Douglas County Hunting Association welcomes the fact of being a true family oriented hunting club for over 40 years. We currently have over 4500 acres in the following counties: Taliaferro, Carroll, Coweta, Warren and Haralson. At Warren and Taliaferro county properties, Hog hunting is permitted allowing you an abundance of Deer, Turkey, and Hogs to hunt and only 5 minutes from I-20. First years membership is $550.00 (and that includes your wife and children being under the age of 18), and then dues is reduced to $500.00 each year after that. Each tract has a camp site, some have electricity. The club also plants food plots. For information, applications, By-Laws, and maps of our tracts, please visit our website at www.douglascountyhunting.com, or contact Jim Rutledge (President) at 770-942-4650 or at rutman8600@att.net - Looking forward to hunting with you and your family during the 2016-2017 Hunting season.


----------



## Hcuff (Mar 26, 2016)

Im interested.  I d really like to find a nice area to hunt with my son. Deer and Turkey mostly somewhere near Carrollton. Please call if you have anything available. 
Hugh 678 326 1032.


----------

